# Say hello to my new little smiley friends..



## Semper Fidelis

I was in need of a scratching my head smiley scratch today so I went searching for one and while there picked up a few more.

 Something I need a lot.
 Even better!
 Yay!
 For people complaining about my Admin'in ways!
 When I'm feeling ornery.
 When I'm enjoying the dialogue but don't have anything to add.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

They are excellent.


----------



## ReformedWretch




----------



## lwadkins

Hey, i needed this just the other day.


----------



## BobVigneault

Great picks Rich. I might make the 'oops' one a part of my sig. That one or the 'off topic'.


----------



## tdowns

*cool*

Very cool, on the somewhat  how do you add a smiley to an ichat system? Can you?


----------



## Poimen

Hi guys. 

I would question the wisdom about having a smiley that appears (?) to be swearing. That could mean different things to different people.


----------



## christiana

Poimen said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I would question the wisdom about having a smiley that appears (?) to be swearing. That could mean different things to different people.



Yes, also a thread that includes the expletive "EXCRETA"! Is this not inappropriate or is this considered 'legalism' also? Just pondering!


----------



## a mere housewife

hello new little smiley friends.


----------



## etexas

I  love them!.....Love Love Love, Love Love Love...all ya need is love (and new smileys) Smiley is all ya need, smiles are all ya need


----------



## Calvibaptist

etexas said:


> I  love them!.....Love Love Love, Love Love Love...all ya need is love (and new smileys) Smiley is all ya need, smiles are all ya need



That sounds like a great new chorus! Did you write that yourself? Maybe I'll use that in church this Sunday!


----------



## christiana

Calvibaptist said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> I  love them!.....Love Love Love, Love Love Love...all ya need is love (and new smileys) Smiley is all ya need, smiles are all ya need
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like a great new chorus! Did you write that yourself? Maybe I'll use that in church this Sunday!
Click to expand...


Wow, straight from Joel Osteen, right? Happy, happy, happy!!


----------



## etexas

christiana said:


> Calvibaptist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> etexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> I  love them!.....Love Love Love, Love Love Love...all ya need is love (and new smileys) Smiley is all ya need, smiles are all ya need
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like a great new chorus! Did you write that yourself? Maybe I'll use that in church this Sunday!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, straight from Joel Osteen, right? Happy, happy, happy!!
Click to expand...

Hey!!! Osteen would NEVER be cool "nuff" to do a Beatles/Ruttles Parody!


----------



## Semper Fidelis

tdowns007 said:


> Very cool, on the somewhat  how do you add a smiley to an ichat system? Can you?


----------



## Augusta

I have always liked the popcorn guy.  I have him in my own stash. I will debut my new favorite when the opportunity presents itself.


----------

